
7 Keys to the Ideal Mental Age for an Entrepreneur - borisfowler
http://www.caycon.com/blog/2011/05/7-keys-to-the-ideal-mental-age-for-an-entrepreneur/
======
borisfowler
Why wouldn't you want to hire an entrepreneur? They have such a good outlook
and they have a good balance of prudence and risk taking.

Younger entrepreneurs tend to be higher risk takers because they have less to
lose, so I see it as an advantage having them on a team.

